# Living in Liverpool



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

My wife, myself and our daughters are planning to move to Liverpool,NSW for the first few years of Australian life.
Has anyone a comment about what is happening there?
Is it a generally safe area?
Are there good home units for living?
It is close to schools, shopping and transport and not too expensive from my search....
Are there any other places or suburbs I should be looking at.....?

Any advice appreciated......

Thank you in advance.....


----------

